# The Best AC Gif EVER



## ~NinfiaLazuli~ (Sep 29, 2015)

My friend on another site sent me this and omg i'm dying


Spoiler


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 29, 2015)

Lol I can't wait to do that


----------



## ~NinfiaLazuli~ (Sep 29, 2015)

bump for funnies


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 1, 2015)

LMAO that makes me wanna get the new Happy Home Designer even more.  Maybe I'll get it this week... since my birthday is coming up


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 1, 2015)

The character's probably thinking about whether or not they should knock that flying Tangy out of the sky using a slingshot. XD


----------



## Blu Rose (Oct 1, 2015)

this pretty much describes my acnl life


----------



## roseflower (Oct 1, 2015)

So funny, I love that you can put the furniture outside in HHD, so many possibilities!


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Oct 1, 2015)

It's been ten minutes and I'm still laughing. I love it.
Loving how they designed Tangy's yard, though!


----------



## Leil (Oct 1, 2015)

Oh this is nice, very nice. xD I plucked my soul out of its secret place, And held it to the mirror of my eye, To see it like a star against the sky, A twitching body quivering in space, A spark of passion shining on my face. And I explored it to determine why This awful key to my infinity Conspires to rob me of sweet joy and grace. And if the sign may not be fully read, If I can comprehend but not control, I need not gloom my days with futile dread, Because I see a part and not the whole.
Contemplating the strange, I’m comforted By this narcotic thought: I know my soul.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Oct 2, 2015)

im calling the animal abuse hotline now


----------



## Moonlight- (Oct 2, 2015)

I can't wait for the game to release in Australia tomorrow


----------



## ~NinfiaLazuli~ (Oct 3, 2015)

bumpy


----------



## ~NinfiaLazuli~ (Oct 3, 2015)

Bumppp


----------



## ~NinfiaLazuli~ (Oct 4, 2015)

b u m p
why does no one want to see funny gifs idk


----------



## alesha (Oct 29, 2015)

I've seen it...somewhere. ..


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Oct 29, 2015)

alesha said:


> I've seen it...somewhere. ..



It's LaBelleFleur's signature!


----------



## alesha (Oct 29, 2015)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> It's LaBelleFleur's signature!



Probably lol


----------



## tsukune_713 (Oct 30, 2015)

its funny xD


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 30, 2015)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> It's LaBelleFleur's signature!



oh man i'm glad this got bumped.  here i was thinking thePrettyFlower was a superninja of .gif making or something.  also, this makes me a little more interested in the new game...


----------

